# Small Tank ideas



## Ayres (Mar 27, 2006)

I havnt kept any fish for a while now but fancy setting up another tank unfortunately dont have much room so would prob only be about a 10g tank.

was thinking maybe a few shell dwellers. have not looked into it in to much detail yet 

are there any shell dwellers that would be more suitable than others?

whats the availability like on these?

or any other ideas that you think might interest me.

sorry not much more detail but still in early stages of planning

thanks for any help


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Where are you? Shellies can be hard to find in pet stores, but lots of people raise them. Look for a local cichlid club. All else fails, try aquabid.


----------



## Ayres (Mar 27, 2006)

im in portsmouth, but travel up to west london quite a bit.

was thinking finding some shell dwellers could be a problem, 

so any alternatives?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I beleive you could put a pair of Rams in a 10 gal


----------



## Ayres (Mar 27, 2006)

id read that could have a couple of rams in a 10g but also heard that i would need a mating pair? which if im buying from local shop could be awkward to tell?

cheers


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, you would need to have them paired off


----------

